# Parker earned his Rally Novice Title!



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Yay for Camden and Parker - and you! Congratulations - that's wonderful news.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats, that's great, keep it up.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Great job!!! Congrats on Parker's title!!! And that's incredible that Camden took third place without ever going to class... you must do wonderful work with your pups!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! That's awesome for all of you. I'd be the one messing up if it were me!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Huge congrats well done to all of you!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats! what a wonderful weekend!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

mylissyk.... Ohhh, I DO mess up! On Saturday Park would have had a 99 (perfect score is 100) but I didn't count my steps correctly. There's a sign that's a one step, two steps, three steps..... and I did one step, two steps, two steps! He had lost one point for a sloppy sit.... but because I can't count he lost 10 more points!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

terrific, terrific, terrific!! - You should be very proud of yourself and your puppers!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Kudos! Very impressive.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats...Rally is a nice little thing to do to get some ring expirience before hitting the obedience ring. Congrats again...and thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

There's one of my two most favorite pups. And what a good job Miss Handler hgatesy! You are just getting better and better!
And that Camden! Just picks it up. And shows big brother just like that!
Good boys! And congrats Heather! We're proud of you!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

That's fantastic news! Congratulations!


Tiffany


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go Parker!!! Congratulations to both of you! Jester and I took a Rally class and I remember that it is just as hard for the handler!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

congradulations way to go


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is fantastic. Steaks for everyone! hehehe

Congratulations.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

You're cooking, right?? :bowl:


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah Vern...send them our way...but gotta break it to you...you're the one who said steaks...then your the one who has to cook them..lol.


----------



## sleepyspencer (Feb 25, 2007)

We're proud here in Lock Haven too and very impressed!!


----------

